# 12-12-08 Ice Storm - Clifton Park, NY



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

It was a bad storm, for us here (Utica area) it was pretty much all snow. Did you lose power? If so do you have it back yet? Quite a few down your way are out... Hope it gets better soon for you guys!


----------



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)

Power out to most of the area, they are saying it might be until mid-week now. I have lived here 43 years and never saw it this bad. The destruction is like a hurricane or tornado. I am very fortunate that my power is back on but thousands and thousands are without. Most traffic lights are out and businesses closed. There is still a state of emergency in effect. I have tons of pics that later tonight I will provide a link to a website for viewing.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks like you guys got it as bad as we did in Mass.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Heard that capital area & mid-Hudson valley got hit pretty hard w/ the ice. Hope everyone down there is OK. Was in Maine in '98 so I know what you are going through. Not that it is any consolation but we only got white, fluffy stuff up here, maybe 6". Pushed real nice and should improve the skiing. Not enough here to break out the sled yet though.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Those are some wicked pictures


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

that sucks, we get that down here some times and it really sucks worse bc no one down here knows what to do


----------



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)

*more pics*


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel your pain, it reminds me of 1998, 10 years later and you can still see the damage from that. We lucked out with 12-12 it was a snow event only, 4-8".


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

I feel for you guys..that ice sucks big time..we got 8" fluffy powder in my woods


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The ice sucks for the damage it can cause but it sure is beautiful. Great pics.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

know any companys looking for backup? I run a tree service and am looking for storm work. Thanks Nick


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

and we got all sleet up here. I am in amsterdam. I have a friend that lives down in clifton park.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah- was pretty bad like that here in Cobleskill, NY- lost power on part of the campus on Fri- was pretty bad- lot of trees damaged!


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

I feel your pain. I remember som bad ice storms and Hugo in 1989. The power was out for up to 10 days. for some. I won't tell you how warm & sunny it was here today


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

We'll guys i'm writing this on the laptop. Still no power here in Leicester,MA. Been out since 11pm thursday. Saying maybe have it back by tomorrow night at 10pm. And there calling for snow our first plowable snow tonight. Sorry guys but i'm not in the mind set for snow. It's absolutely devastating here. It really is that bad. 2-300 year old trees destroyed. National Guard rolled in yesterday to help out. It'll be a good two months before the debris is cleared. It was a solid half an inch of ice in diameter on the trees. The only good thing that is a plus is the 6 free cords of wood i sawed up.wesport It looked like a Cat 5 hurricane ripped through here. The town was asking the contractors around town to use our plows to try and scrap the small limbs off the road. But, out too hook up the blades I go. hey maybe the power will be back on tomorrow when I get back from plowing, but i'm not hanging my hat on that.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I feel bad for ya guys with all that ice and those who lost power. Fortunately we dont really get that here in Toronto although Montreal has its fair share of ice storms. But I do have to say that those ice storms make for some magnificent photos. It really is amazing to look at if not live through.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 8, 2008)

up here near lake george got mostly snow,pretty heavy and plow wasnt on truck yet. use the 600 sportsman with 5' plow, it did well


----------

